# Brisket



## rbnice1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Grabbed a full uncut packer, but I think who ever broke the cow up was new.  Either way here it is trimmed up.






Covered it up with some of my father in laws rub then wraped it over night.





Smoked with a hickory/mesquite mix in a Amazn tray for 7 hours at 240F.  Then into a modified cooler with a sous vide at 165 for 26 hours.












dinner is served!~


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2020)

I love the plated pic !!


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Good looking brisket!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow! That looks fantastic !


----------



## rbnice1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Definitely not competition grade, but I like mine more tender then that.  Was fantastic and very tender.


----------

